# Getting IVF Medication in the USA with foreign prescription???



## Diggers (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone - I am new here! 

I had IVF in Czech Republic in 2020 and have a wonderful little boy. We would like to try for our second embryo but I now live in the USA. Flights are no problem but I need to start medication 3 weeks before the transfer and I can't spend 3 weeks in Czech (I plan to only be there for 3 days max). I am finding it impossible for anyone to rewrite this prescription in the USA as it is for IVF. I was based in the UK for my first one so it was a little easier to get to the Czech Republic but also really easy to get the medication with a foreign prescription using online pharmacies that deliver.

Has anyone from the USA done an IVF Embryo Transfer in Czech Republic? How were you able to get the medication here in the USA Is there a specific Doctor I should seek out? Desperate!!!!!

Any help at all is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Birdie75 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Diggers, 

I’m from Canada and using a clinic in Prague. I ended up contacting the fertility clinic in our city for help. They charged me a ridiculous fee and said they would rewrite the prescriptions if I used their clinic’s pharmacy. Is there a clinic near you that might be able to help?


----------

